# Thoughts on Jebao Dense Matrix LED



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys
Long time no talk. Nothing out of the ordinary happened until I got an email from fish-street.com advertising the new Jebao LED.

Body identical to Kessil, functions....??

Does anyone have more info on the lights?

http://www.fish-street.com/jebao_dense_matrix_led_ak-60


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is a timely article that you may find useful

https://reefbuilders.com/2016/03/15...-is-a-direct-copy-of-kessils-a360-spotlights/


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

They said the same thing when RW series was released and now everyone is buying them.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TankCla said:


> They said the same thing when RW series was released and now everyone is buying them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


LOL, those reef builder articles sound like paid advertisements for the more expensive products.

Yeah, we get it, the more expensive stuff is better quality, but maybe we don't need "the best", we just need "good enough".


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I was just looking at this item, hah! It could possibly serve as supplement to T5 lights and get that shimmer? Someone needs to take one for the team


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

The more expensive product is more expensive because they have to cover the cost for research and development. Without these companies we wouldnt have any of the awesome toys we have today. Personally Im done buying knock offs. Instead I buy second hand good quality equipment from members who are always buying the latest and greatest. Keeps the wheels turning.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Might be cheaper, might work... But have you looked at if they are CSA certified? If it fits the bill then pull the trigger and report back.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't find many reviews online, did anybody try them out?


----------

